# Its all about size and weight, whats yours?



## xxxxdeedde (Jul 3, 2008)

Hello guys =)!

So instead of telling you information about Marley etc. I thought id like to hear from you guys! 
I have herd so many people say "oh my chihuahua weights such and such". I sometimes think do people want small or big size Chihuahuas and why? 
So I thought what better place to ask than chi-people. So my questions are as followed..


What weight(lb) is your Chihuahua(s)?
If you could get another Chihuahua what weight(lb) would you like? 
What weight would you not like?
and WHY?


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Jake was weighed today adn he is 2.6kg and he is 6 months old.

What weight would I like a 2nd Chi to be? Well to be honest it wouldn't bother me as long as it was healthy and happy that is all what matters.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Brody is just a hair shy of 5 pounds. I think he's the perfect size. Not too big, not too little. I do have a soft spot for the tinies though.  

I agree with Deme, as long as they are happy and healthy I'm not super concerned with size. Just want a healthy pup. That's most important.

Brodysmom


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Dahlia will be 6 mos old on Dec 14th.
Today she weighs 2 Lbs 13 ozs.
She is charted at 3 1/2-4 Lbs as an adult.
Im glad she will be a smaller chi as her fave
place to perch is on my chest.She is not a lapdog!

I dont plan to get another chi but if I did it would 
be under 4Lbs as I like a smaller dog/lapdog.
Good health is basic requirement for any chi.
I would never buy a chi with its health in question.


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

My smallest is my little boy Rocky and he is just over 3lb and really tiny the rest range from 4 and a half pounds to around 7 lbs. Ideally for me a good weight is around 5 and a half pounds, still smally but nice and sturdy and don't give you that stomach churning when they leap and race around x

how are the puppies doing ?


----------



## Raindancer411 (Oct 4, 2009)

My two are 1.05kg and 1.52kg at the mo... I dont know if I will be getting anymore but I would like mine to be no bigger than 6lbs although they mums were both around 7lb... Reason being is Millie is 5lb and as of her birth defect I am worried if they are too much bigger they will over power her. I think good training will be the key though  Also be handy to know for buying their harnesses! lol...


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

LOL - the thread title made me think we would all have to give our own weights and sizes!!

My chis are polar opposites - Biggles is 13lb (highly suspect he is a designer fake chi -lol) and Bruno is 3lbs 13oz - I love having both sizes!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Daisy is 6lbs at 2 years 9months and Darla is 1.8lbs at 10 weeks.
I also feel that size isnt the main importance for a chi as long as they are happy and healthy.
I wouldnt want a really teeny one though as i would worry for them,and just see them as too delicate i guess, even though am sure they are more sturdy than they look..... but saying that there are some teenies on here that i would steal in a heartbeat, lol

I think if i was to get another 5 or 6lbs would be cool.
I dont plan on any others though, i love having 2.


----------



## xxxxdeedde (Jul 3, 2008)

Aquarius said:


> LOL - the thread title made me think we would all have to give our own weights and sizes!!
> 
> My chis are polar opposites - Biggles is 13lb (highly suspect he is a designer fake chi -lol) and Bruno is 3lbs 13oz - I love having both sizes!


Ha well I read what I put, did sorter come that way lol SORRY GUYS! x

Question.. do you ever get scared when they play and stuff cause one is bigger?
My mum has a 8lb chihuahua and he is so naughty i get so worried when he plays with Marley lol x


----------



## Raindancer411 (Oct 4, 2009)

My question is how much bigger does the extra few pounds make a chihuahua. I tried to google pictures to compare the bigger sizes but no luck


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Billy at 13 weeks weighs 2 1/2 lbs. So he still has a bit of growing to do yet. 

If i had another chi, I would like it to be a little one, no bigger than about 5lbs. I'm only little myself and only have a little lap so a chi any bigger wouldnt be able to curl up on my knee!


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

I have no idea what they weigh to be honest. Benny was a huge Chi and Lola is too and that's just fine with me. Cookie is an average size Chi and that's lovely too.

To be honest I don't mind at all how big or small a Chi is.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Small But Mighty said:


> Ha well I read what I put, did sorter come that way lol SORRY GUYS! x
> 
> Question.. do you ever get scared when they play and stuff cause one is bigger?
> My mum has a 8lb chihuahua and he is so naughty i get so worried when he plays with Marley lol x



No I don't worry about them at all - they are always playfighting, playbiting and fooling but Biggles is extremely gentle with Bruno - Bruno is almost always the instigator of any rough and tumble - but I think I am very lucky that Biggles is so gentle, he really does know his limits. 

But another dog might not be.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Biggles-what a fantastic name! x


----------



## Kayota (Nov 29, 2009)

I have a mix but here it is anyway:

What weight(lb) is your Chihuahua(s)? Approx. 10 lbs give or well, give LOL I know she isn't less than that and it's very likely she's a little more.
If you could get another Chihuahua what weight(lb) would you like? Doesn't matter... 5-7 would be wonderful.
What weight would you not like? Anything less than 5 might be bad for me
and WHY? I'm kind of clumsy due to a disorder called Asperger's Syndrome; impairs your fine motor skills among other things


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Adam is 7Ibs, but TBH he could do do lose a Ib, abit of a tubster!!
Heidi is 3.5Ibs at 4 mths. Parents were 6Ibs so here's hoping.
I wouldnt want any smaller then 4Ibs tho, coz mine like to play in the park and meet other dogs. Too small would be a liability!


----------



## My Girl Pearl (Feb 25, 2005)

My Pearl weighs 4 lbs (I always thought 6 lbs, but the vet weighed her at 4). Patch is a whopping 12 lbs! He is a merle and I have heard they tend to get bigger. He is a hearty eater too, which doesn't help...... like his mama! LOL


----------



## chiboyz1 (Aug 11, 2009)

Lancer is 4 years and 5 pounds, Mini Pearl is 1.5 years and 4 pounds. They're perfect.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Aquarius said:


> LOL - the thread title made me think we would all have to give our own weights and sizes!!
> 
> My chis are polar opposites - Biggles is 13lb (highly suspect he is a designer fake chi -lol) and Bruno is 3lbs 13oz - I love having both sizes!



That made me laugh.............

I have had different weights too, at the moment i have Sully who is 12yrs in march about 9lbs now, Fynn age 9 yrs and Rosie age 10yrs who are between 3 1/2 -4lbs each.


----------



## MndaNGmoe (Oct 20, 2009)

Gizmoe is 4 years old and weighs 5 pounds and as for different weight, it really doesnt matter to me as long as their healthy and not over weight.


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 4, 2009)

We took Lexie to the vet last Thursday and she weighed 2 lb 13 oz. She turned nine weeks the day after.

Edit: Oh, and if I got another Chihuahua, I don't think I'd really care how big he/she is.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Twiglet is around 5lbs and Bentley weighed in at 4lbs 3oz when we were at the vets last week - i dont think id mind what size ideally 4-6lbs other things are foremost important to me than size like health and temperament


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

bambam is 2 years old and he weighs in at 8lbs - lucy is 7 months and 3.1lbs, they are perfect! 

i would want my next chi to be anywhere between 2-8lbs, i dont really care i already have one of each!


----------



## Radar_Love (Dec 19, 2007)

Well...

Radar is 7 lbs...
Rebel is 9 lbs...
Jazmyn is 4-5 lbs...
Rowdy is 3.5 lbs...
Isaac is 3-4 lbs...
Emmy is 5 lbs...

Rebel being our largest at 9 pounds, is not fat but oversized. He's well proportioned and built nicely, but he just outgrew the standard. He was a rescue who initially came from bad breeding. 

Rowdy is out smallest at 3 pounds....he is pretty dainty, but holds his own with the other dogs. We've never had any issues with him playing with the bigger dogs. 

The way I look at it, I don't go by weight or size, but I go by my initial attraction. If I fall for a pup, I'm not concerned about how big they're gonna be. But, instead I worry more about the happiness and health of the pup/dog.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Even a 10 pound Chi is STILL a little dog!  

Aren't we lucky to have this fabulous breed that comes in every color of the rainbow? And every shape and size? There's one for everyone.

Brodysmom


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Bella is 3 years old and weighs 5 pounds. She is thin, tall, has a long body, and is quite athletic, always on the go, active, independent, and fearless. She is 100% tomboy and loves to explore and check out everything. 

On the other hand, when Lina lived with us, she weighed 4.5 pounds. She was dainty with a coby chi body. She was 100% princess and a girlie girl. She loved to sit/cuddle with my husband or me all day long. She was content to be our little lap dog. 

If I were to get another chi, I prefer a chi that is healthy as long as he or she isn't overweight. I prefer a lap dog chi like Lina to balance out my hyperactive Bella. I have a weakness for all chihuahuas. :coolwink:


----------



## Chi foreva (Dec 3, 2009)

Bruiser weighs about 7lb he is nearly 10 months old and has a big personality ! lol


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

My last chi Munchkin weighed a whopping 20lbs
by 6 years old due to undiagnosed diabetes. 
Jasper who is 1 yr and 3months is 11.5lbs 
and holding steady. Both chis were larger than
normal with 6-7lbs per parent. 

* What weight(lb) is your Chihuahua(s)?answered above
* If you could get another Chihuahua what weight(lb) would you like? 
could care less as long as he/she is happy and healthy. 
* What weight would you not like?n/a
and WHY?n/a


----------



## xxxxdeedde (Jul 3, 2008)

Chi foreva said:


> Bruiser weighs about 7lb he is nearly 10 months old and has a big personality ! lol


Ha big personality, that reminds me of someone...
What Marley lacts in size he makes up in personality. He thinks hes a great dane! lol



Brodysmom said:


> Even a 10 pound Chi is STILL a little dog!
> 
> Aren't we lucky to have this fabulous breed that comes in every color of the rainbow? And every shape and size? There's one for everyone.
> 
> Brodysmom


I Agree that =)!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I personally love the more "stocky" 5-7lb range myself. They're small framed yet sturdy. You could of course have a "fragile" 5-7lb dog that is taller but I like the stocky ones personally. 

Milo & Matilda for example appear to be the same size yet there is 2-3lbs between them (Matilda is just under 8lbs & Milo is 10 1/2lbs). The next down on the weight scale for my crew is Maxwell who is 6lbs 5ish oz. He & Mari appear the same size & Mari weighed 5lbs 10oz at the vet the other day. My Marley is now 3 1/2lbs at 13 weeks so he'll probably be around the 7lb mark. Almost as "heavy" as Matilda but I believe he'll have a smaller but sturdier frame. (she is tall & long)

But there is less than a 2lb difference between Maxwell & Matilda yet there is a noticable difference in size because of their different shapes yet there is a bigger difference between Matilda & Milo yet they look the same. So it really is all about the frame...

So yeah, I like my stocky smalls please...AFTER health & personality of course. LOL But I do love my 2 big(ger) ones...don't get me wrong.


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

Lady is 6lbs...Sassy is 6lbs now(grossly overweight at over 9lbs when she came to us)...Emmy is 3.5lbs...Abby is 2.5lbs and Zoe is 3.5ish pounds. I would like to have them all between 3-4lbs... but as long as they're healthy up to 6lbs okey dokey...


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Zoey is 22 mnths old and weighs 3.8 or sometimes 4 lbs. She weighed 1.8 oz at birth...


----------



## kfrisbee (Dec 8, 2009)

Max is just shy of 4 lbs.

Until last year I only owned large dogs (40+ lbs) and said in my most macho voice "I'm a big dog guy, I'll never own a little dog". ...until we got Max...


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Well Carl's a mix and he's about 15 lbs. Mia is right around 6 lbs but she's long and lean so she looks really dainty.
I wouldn't really want a chi that is smaller than 4-5 lbs. I think Mia is tiny enough! Plus when I have kids I don't want to have to worry too much about a tiny little chihuahua getting injured.


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Dazy is a 7 lbs. (2 yrs. old) and Lulubelle is 6 lbs. (1 yr.) Lulubelle is shorter and Dazy has a longer body frame.


----------



## sue (Dec 6, 2009)

Taco is 4.9 pounds and Hope is 3.2 pounds. If we ever get another one, I would love another one Taco's size.
But, they are both healthy and happy so thats what really matters to us.


----------



## IowasAngel (Mar 5, 2008)

Cabo is 12 pounds and Coco is 3.5 pounds. I would like to get another that would be about Coco's size but if I found one I really wanted that was bigger I would be just as happy. The only size I don't think I could really feel comfortable with is a teeny tiny (2.5 or less). I'm jumpy enough with Coco jumping around and running full speed around tables, chairs etc.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Such a range of sizes and body types....amazing!

Tango is 2 1/2 and weighs 3.9 lbs.

Jazz is 5 months old tomorrow, and 3 weeks ago at her last weigh in she weighed 2 lbs 13 ozs. She charts out to be between 4 and 5 lbs mature weight. That might change, because she came to me as a rescue at 11 weeks, undernourished and neglected, so she's been catching up. 

Tango's fine boned, but he's chesty. Jazz looks like she's going to be longer in the body, and longer legged too, so I think she'll end up being leaner than Tango, even though she'll weigh more. And it's funny, because even though Tango's my little man, he's more dainty than Jazz.  Jazz looks very dainty in her pictures, and when she's just sitting she has a certain poise, like she's gone to deportment class. But she's a real rough-and-tumble spitfire when she gets going, a complete tomboy!

Oops, I forgot to add that if I rescued another chihuahua, I might like to get a LC just both mine are SC, and I'd be looking for a bigger one, too, just to have that experience. 

Knowing me though, what I'd end up with is the one that I felt that connection with, no matter what the weight or coat! When that happens, I'm lost. All my preferences go out the window!


----------



## polishprinsezz (Dec 10, 2009)

ginger is a long a lean 6lb 14oz. she looks like a mini greyhound.

elvis is just under 7lbs. he is shorter, sturdier but lean and fit.

prince is maybe 2lbs. he is 5 months. i wonder if he will get much bigger.


----------



## hazeyj (Nov 12, 2008)

Misty is 3 and a half pounds (1.4 kilos i think) and is fine boned....i love her because she is so tiny and just stupidy cute! I didnt choose to get such a tiny dog as i didnt know what size she was when i first met her and if I had another chi, i would like around the size so as she didnt get battered in playfighting etc. 

BUT, im not sure i could take the stress of having two little ones running around. My sisters dog is around 6lbs and i love her as you can chuck all over without fear of breaking a leg LOL.


----------

